# Streem Speakers ??



## agpintexas

I was on ebay Saturday afternoon & came across these speakers, checked seller feedback & it
came back good, so I decided to do a little more digging via Google.
I came up with the website I read all the customer reviews & COULD NOT
find one negative comment any where relating to price, quality, sound & customer service. Now, I
don't if the reviews were made up by professional review ? writers or not, but to say the least, I'm
intrigued & impressed by what I saw & read. These speakers can be 1 of 2 things, either a very
well orchestrated scam, or a very good product from a young & upcoming company; myself, I'm
choosing to belive a very good product.
I'm wondering & asking if anyone here at the forum has used these speakers or has any
additional info or comments they may want to share.
The system I've got my eyes on that I really like is the HT335.
All comments welcome & appreciated.

Thanks,
Alfred agpintexas


----------



## Kal Rubinson

agpintexas said:


> I was on ebay Saturday afternoon & came across these speakers, checked seller feedback & it
> came back good, so I decided to do a little more digging via Google.
> I came up with the website I read all the customer reviews & COULD NOT
> find one negative comment any where relating to price, quality, sound & customer service. Now, I
> don't if the reviews were made up by professional review ? writers or not, but to say the least, I'm
> intrigued & impressed by what I saw & read. These speakers can be 1 of 2 things, either a very
> well orchestrated scam, or a very good product from a young & upcoming company; myself, I'm
> choosing to belive a very good product.
> I'm wondering & asking if anyone here at the forum has used these speakers or has any
> additional info or comments they may want to share.
> The system I've got my eyes on that I really like is the HT335.
> All comments welcome & appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alfred agpintexas


Eh. Another huge line of fundamentally uninteresting designs. There are no professional reviews in the batch but that does not mean this is a scam. I am more concerned with the lack of useful specs and almost silly listing of "design features." Tread carefully.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb

I agree with Kal, people who buy thes sorts of speakers are usualy misinformed and looking for a good deal however this deal is "to good to be true" will they produce sound? I would think so, but good sound? I highly doubt. 
The reviews are generally from people who have never heard a good speaker in there life and wouldn't know the difference as they are the same group of people who record all their CDs to mp3's at 128kbs and think thats just the best.


----------



## drdoan

I would pay careful attention to Kal, he has been around a long time and has seen these things come and go. I would look elsewhere. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## DougMac

Alfred,
Until your post, I'd never heard of Streem speakers. I did extensive research before buying speakers for my Home Theater. I take the dirth of information as a red flag. I suggest you stick with well known a professionally reviewed speakers, especially if you can't audition them before purchase.

Doug


----------



## Eric D

Alfred,

I'd suggest you google the term "white van speakers" It looks like Streem is one of those brands. Interesting to see it branch out onto ebay (which I don't follow), but not really surprising.

Everyone: I don't see a specific thread, sticky, or FAQ around here which discusses this issue. Could maybe some information be added to the Speaker Buying Advice sticky?

As has been said above, tread carefully.

[edit] P.S. Thinking about it, one thought that came to mind is, "Ebay does not equal Internet Direct." [/edit]


----------



## tonyvdb

You know, I would be really curious as to what they do sound like and the build quality. If I had the money to just throw away I would even consider buying a pair and taking them apart to see how they are built and post a review (most likely a really bad review) but it could be a fun experiment:dumbcrazy:.


----------



## Eric D

Note: This is NOT speaking about Streem speakers - I have no first-hand knowledge of them. But I have personally seen a set of Dogg Digital speakers someone I knew had bought off a white van, I have been hit up a couple of times by white vans in parking lots, and some white van speakers have been taken apart by others.

In general, the enclosures were dirt cheap; either no or very simple crossovers; and very low cost drivers. It's not that they were worth nothing, but that their MSRP was totally fabricated, and then they are offered at some wildly discounted price. They will put out sound. And maybe you can talk them down to almost nothing (close to what they go for at wholesale) at which time they are an OK buy.

In any case, buying them off ebay would seem like a waste. At least if you buy them in a parking lot, you get the "white van experience" for some of your purchase price. The couple of times I've been hit up, once the speakers were "overstock" that their manager told them to get rid of, and the other time they were returns. They''ll usually have the invoice and everything backing up the price. And you can see how many times you can get them to reduce the price if you're bored.

Basically, White Van speakers are NOT an urban legend.

Enjoy, but take care.

P.S. Here's a link to the Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_van_speakers. And the list of names they're usually sold under makes for a fun read as well when they aren't obsolutly counterfiting a known name.


----------



## Eric D

Alfred,

Surprised you haven't spoken up again. :scratchhead: 

Don't be embarassed if you hadn't heard about white van speakers before. These kinds of posts are how the information gets propagated and we help each other avoid that kind of ripoff.

If you're seriously in the market to buy speakers, people around here are willing to provide all kinds of help and opinions. 

If you were only trying to hype the speakers, then thanks for the opportunity to remind others who might not have known about it. :wave:

enjoy.


----------



## Mike P.

As Kal stated, without any professional reviews and the lack of useful specs, be skeptical. A 5 piece system that is good value for the money and does have independent reviews is the Yambeka 5-speaker system.

http://www.yambekaaudio.com/products.html


----------



## agpintexas

Well, I don't really know what to think right now; I've heard of the white van scam, but in 
different scenarios & I sure wouldn't buy a speaker with a name like doggie digital or whatever,
cause that kinda sounds like something else associated with dogs, but hey I'm gonna keep it
clean here.
I just have a gut feeling that Streem is a young legitmate outfit getting started & I'm not really
that good with specs & numbers. Has anyone here gone to the website & looked at the specs &
descriptions, before starting the bashfest & let me say also I have ABSOLUTELY NO stake in this
company; I looked at the product & it does have some appeal to me, but that doesn't 
necessarily mean that I'll buy it without doing some more looking & trying to stay within my budget.
I always go by the old saying, don't judge the book by the cover.
You also mentioned the Yambeka ?? speakers; I'll look at them, but this does sound like a 
white van thing & like someone could be trying to play Yamaha's name.
Anyway, shoot over to streemspeakers & take the look at their description & specs & even a few
of the comments; maybe you'll see something I don't which could be beneficial to me.

Thanks,
Alfred


----------



## tonyvdb

Yambeka audio is legitimate, Streem speakers have been selling on eBay for at least a year and a half now. Technical pro is another company that sells absolute junk on eBay.
Trust me stay away from them.


----------



## Mike P.

> Has anyone here gone to the website & looked at the specs & descriptions, before starting the bashfest....


There no bashfest here, just people telling you to be cautious.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

agpintexas said:


> I just have a gut feeling that Streem is a young legitmate outfit getting started & I'm not really that good with specs & numbers. Has anyone here gone to the website & looked at the specs & descriptions, before starting the bashfest .............


That's exactly what I did.



> I always go by the old saying, don't judge the book by the cover.


 My first wife was in the publishing business and she had a sign on her desk that said, "Anyone who says that you cannot tell a book by its cover never tried to sell books." If it quacks like a duck....................


----------



## Eric D

Alfred,

I also looked at the website. One thing I noticed that worried me was the lack of address or business license info which could be independently verified or where items could be returned. I sincerely hope you're finding this all helpful.

It is your hard-earned money, and you're absolutely able to spend it how you like. This is just the forum trying to look out for people like you, me, or others. I sincerely hope you're finding this all helpful.

Hey, just before I sign off, I had a thought. One suggestion for a young legitimate outfit getting started based on the writeup about professional reviews in the Streem FAQ. They might look into an online reviewer - someone with a reputation on some forum - and offer them a chance to review the speakers. These guys don't need to have their reviews purchased. There's a lot around here who do it purely for the love of audio. , maybe one of those guys who has money to throw around could decide to purchase a set of Streems and then give us a report on them.

Anyone?

Take care,


----------



## Mike P.

> maybe one of those guys who has money to throw around could decide to purchase a set of Streems and then give us a report on them.


Maybe Streem could make arrangements to have a set of their speakers reviewed for an honest independent evaluation like Yambeka did. That would go a long ways towards gaining credibility.


----------



## dangailjosh

Hello,
I'm no expert here, but I DID get the chance to demo a set of these speakers. There was an add on Portland Craigslist to was too good to ignore which included a Sony BD player (their BDP-S300), Onkyo TX-SR806, a full HT-808E set of 7.1 streem speakers and a cheap Yamaha sub (YSTSW12) all for $900. I was a little dissapointed to find such a great deal right after I had just purchased a complete Onkyo/Polk entry level system approximately 2 weeks prior. I talked the gentleman down to $700 without much effort, so I went to his house for the demo. I was very impressed with his equipment....all as promised. He had the entire 7.1 hooked up for me to hear. The Streem speakers look and feel like they're solidly built....my only problem is my Polk entry level system (Onkyo TX-SR606, Polk Monitor 60's, Monitor 30's, CS-1 & PSW10 sub) sounded much better than what he had for sale. I couldn't bring myself to spend the $700, since I felt like I was only getting the Sony BD & Onkyo receiver for that price. Maybe he had them hooked up wrong...I don't know....they just didn't sound that good to me when I cranked the decibals up. These definitely aren't "white van" speakers, but they don't sound like a quality set of speakers either. Maybe I was just being skeptical. Just my two cents if it helps.


----------



## wadesi

This stuff is not that uncommon. It looks like Chinese made private label speakers. You can buy the speakers direct from the factory and they will put your logo of choice on them. Basically if you tried to make the cheapest DIY towers possible you prob still couldn't make it as cheap as these things. That doesn't mean they sound horrible. I can make some really cheap speakers that don't sound "horrible". You definetly get what you pay for at the end of the day though.


----------



## KptKrunch

Streem speakers have been around quite a while up here in Canada (I believe that's where they company orginated). 

I know this thread is old and dragged up out of the mud, and the OP is probably long gone. These things are cheap as cheap can get. Definitely white van material. They don't sound terrible and if you ever wanted to take a speaker apart, this is one speaker you could and not worry about putting it back together again LOL 

Anyway, if you're on a really tight budget and looking for something to get you by over the next year or two, then there's nothing wrong with them. I wouldn't be bragging about them to my friends though


----------



## larlane

Old thread I know, but I'm a new poster. I actually am a former Streem speaker owner. Decent build. They play loud enough, but I quickly tired of them. I have a pair of Axiom M 60's now and can tell you the difference in sound is exponentially better. I sold them to a friend who has no use for good speakers and he is perfectly satisfied with them. Anyone really needing a good speaker should pass on these.


----------



## devast8r3436

Just came across this site and was hoping for some further reviews on these speakers, I just placed an order for there HT-500B 5.1 setup. I'll get back to give a review after they arrive delivery date is supposed to be Thursday.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Ben, congratulations on your new Speakers. I hope they bring you many years of sonic joy and look forward the reading your findings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan

Welcome Ben, be sure to post in the new members section. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## DougMac

devast8r3436 said:


> Just came across this site and was hoping for some further reviews on these speakers, I just placed an order for there HT-500B 5.1 setup. I'll get back to give a review after they arrive delivery date is supposed to be Thursday.


Ben,

Welcome fellow Georgian! Be sure to let us know what you think. Also, I'd be curious to know what other speakers you considered.


----------



## devast8r3436

I was looking at Infinity, PC350 center, P362 Primus towers, and P162 surrounds. As well as Polk, TSi A4 towers, CSi A4 center, and RM8 surrounds. But for the price I just couldn't beat the Streems specs hopefully they'll be all they are made out to be. Two more days and man I can't wait.


----------



## jackfish

Most times you do get what you pay for. I wouldn't be too optimistic. Good thing they have a 30-day money back guarantee. Sorry, but for the price I can think of more known quality speakers (system including a subwoofer) to consider.


----------



## devast8r3436

I can think of ones I'd rather have but money and specs wise they sound rock solid I'll let yall know tomorrow. And with a 30 day money back guarantee no worries right? As far as the sub I just bought a new Polk for $100.


----------



## tonyvdb

There are no firm rules on specifications so companies that are a little suspect can post almost anything they want to just to mislead the consumer. I hope these speakers are what they advertise but dont hold your breath.


----------



## devast8r3436

Yeah I know I hope they are to. I have a rc guy I talk to that has a set of their 808's and says they're great but we will see tomorrow for sure. Right now I have decent speakers but they are mismatched and old so I figured it was time for a update.


----------



## tonyvdb

I had some cheap KLH tower speakers for some time on my two channel system. I think what you will find is cheap crossovers and poor box design when playing music with some decent bass apply pressure to the sides of the speaker I have a feeling there will be a fair bit of flex as the walls will be quite thin.


----------



## devast8r3436

That is one of my worries as well but I hope not. Hopefully they're just a young company trying to get their name out. They are supposedly made out of good quality materials from non affiliated sites with good crossovers and extra insulation inside the boxes.


----------



## jackfish

They are sure to state their speaker cabinets are made of "100% MDF wood" and have been "reinforced internally." However, MDF comes in several thicknesses and differing quality and a few token braces won't get the job done. If the cabinets are not at least 3/4" thick and adequately braced they can contribute to poor performance.


----------



## devast8r3436

Yeah but again I've found a few nonaffiliated sources and they said they were up to snuff but again we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## jackfish

I'd send them back and get in B-stock from dmc-electronics a pair of PSB Image B25s, a pair of PSB Image B15s and a PSB Image C40 for $777. The sound of this system is sure to blow away these Streem Johnny-come-lately, unknown and largely discounted by the audio world, wannabees.

http://www.stereophile.com/budgetcomponents/1204psb/


----------



## devast8r3436

Ok guys got my speakers today and to say the least they are not cheaply made at all. It took 30 minutes just to get them out of the boxes. Plus it took me and my wife to get the towers out. The packaging part on there site is no joke. They were in two boxes each with foam on all the corners and down the sides. Cardboard inserts where there wasn't foam and foam in between the two boxes. Then the finish is darker than what is on there page which I was happy about. So far the sound is great I did pull the speakers out of the center one rear and one tower, again no cutting corners very nice build quality. I can't wait till tomorrow to crank em up I hate the break in period lol. So far they sound as good if not better then the Polk setup and the Infinity setup I was looking at for about half the price. I would highly recommend these any time any where. I 'll post again tomorrow after I crank them up and do a better review.


----------



## DougMac

devast8r3436 said:


> I hate the break in period


Read this: http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/speaker-break-in-fact-or-fiction

To summarize: "Normal production unit-to-unit driver spec variances can affect final amplitude response of a system to a larger degree than that expected from normal pre- post-burn in driver suspension compliance changes." In other words, you'll see a larger difference between drivers due to production run variances than you will as a result of burn in.

There are all sorts of theories about why folks think they hear a difference after a speaker is broken in, but this and other sources where there has been an objective measurement indicates it's not because of a measureable audible change in the speakers. I know this is almost as controversial as the speaker wire debate.


----------



## devast8r3436

The sound didn't really change but as the drivers loosened up they got progressively louder. I will never buy another brand so long as these are on the market they are absolutely amazing. I'm about to crank em up I've had em running for a day now so that should be good enough for a break in huh?


----------



## jackfish

Break in. What about magnetic planar, ribbon and quasi-ribbon drivers?


----------



## devast8r3436

these things only get better the louder they get. High's are clear but not piercing the mids are the perfect fit and the lows are room filling to say the least. I couldn't have asked for better speakers for anywhere near the price. They easily out perform the Infinity and Polk setups I was looking at with plenty left to go.


----------



## Mike P.

Glad to hear you are happy with them! :T


----------



## devast8r3436

Thanks Mike I'd tell anybody looking at these get em and enjoy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb

Do you have some Pictures? Love to see what they look like set up in your space.


----------



## devast8r3436

I think this should work lol. Nope how do I post pics on here?


----------



## tonyvdb

You need to have the photo hosted somewhere, and then link to it in this post using the








button at the top of the reply box.
You can use our image hosting gallery here if you want to upload them.


----------



## devast8r3436




----------



## tonyvdb

What is the weight of those speakers, That will say allot about how well they are built. The website says they weigh 48lbs each thats not very heavy for tower speakers with that many drivers. My Missions weight 105lbs each.


----------



## devast8r3436

Yeah the ups site said 54lbs but that had to be for one tower. My daughter weighs 86lbs and one tower was just under her as far as weight goes. The center and rears aren't to bad but they are still heavy. If I were to guess I'd say no less then 57lbs per tower. My back hurts from carrying them in and I used to load trucks for Haverty's so if that tells you anything.


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, I hope they last for you and that you get many years of enjoyment for them.


----------



## devast8r3436

Me to and they definitely sound amazing for now. They've got a 5 yr warranty if something does go bad so that's nice. And I finally got cranked up and man they really stand out.


----------



## Spuddy

Good to hear a positive reaction to your new setup! I've been thinking of getting a couple speakers for my bedroom for a little while, and it's looking like I might just be another willing guinea pig in the Streem market that's taking root right now. I used to be a dealer for Madison Speakers, which is a small pro audio company that made some quality stuff for cheap, so I could just have a soft spot for small upstarts, but I'll be happy to jump on the boat and let you guys know what I think as well if I get some. Prolly looking at 1 or 2 weeks (selling my Bose 301s first, instead of using them for kindling.. I figure there's more money in selling them than utilizing their potential heating energy, though the paper-thin walls would sure make a nice little fireball :rofl: ) so I'll keep y'all posted on how they do


----------



## devast8r3436

Lol yeah I sold my Bose 201 speakers after getting the Streems. I had those for the rears, a Sony junker for a center, a set of Fishers, and Kenwoods for my fronts. These blow away both sets of fronts with just the 2 towers and the others are just amazing. I sold the old setup to my neighbor for $30 so that made his day lol.


----------



## Spuddy

Lol yup, I pretty much got the 301s to help a friend out, I haven't even used them other than to hear enough for a proper complaint  I'll be able to give a decent comparison for the Streems anyways- I have some Klipsch RF-5s in the theater, and while I don't expect the Streems to do anything of that quality, it will at least give a good reference point to rate them against for anyone else looking


----------



## devast8r3436

I think you'll be real surprised
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## devast8r3436

Klipsch has really sharp highs for me to and these are clear and smooth but personal preference is why we have so many choices right?


----------



## Spuddy

Have you heard Klipsch RF-5s, or are the Klipsches you're referring to from the Synergy line or a cheaper Reference line? I can hear David Gilmore missing notes in every solo with the RF-5s, and that is something NO other speaker I've ever heard can do (oh sweet, sweet clarity :daydream: ) and yet they can hit louder than 120db before even starting to distort. If $200 Streems can even stay in the same ballpark as $1,500 Klipsh powerhouses then I'll be absolutely blown away, though what it really looks like from the AudioReview.com is that most of the buyers come from lower-end gear, and Streem is the next step up so they're very impressed (as they should be with a price that low) 

We shall see :T


----------



## devast8r3436

I was listening to Klipsch Reference Series RF-82 they were $1000 for the 2 towers along with the rest of the matching setup and I just was not happy with the sound at all. I thought the Infinity and Polks sounded better.


----------



## Spuddy

Can't say I've heard the 82s, but they are definitely a good set of speakers at any rate. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how these things do before saying much more, hopefully they're everything you say they are; I certainly like seeing an underdog company pull off something big! As of right now I'm looking at the BP-200 bookshelves, at a cost of $350 for both of them. I wish they'd sell the towers separate from the rest of the 5.1 systems they come with (ok, they do, but with just about no money cut from the price so you're only losing out) because I'd prolly take some towers over the bookshelves at that price, but anything higher and I'd stop being so happy-go-lucky about stepping out on a limb with my money :coocoo:


----------



## devast8r3436

I hear ya there. I don't know if the bookshelves will be as good as your towers though because they won't have the punch.


----------



## Spuddy

Most towers don't even have the punch of the RF-5s; It's really hard to beat 99db sensitivity coupled with a 150 watt RMS rating. These things get LOUD. Like, ear-bleeding, love-hate loud, and they still don't distort even slightly  I'm not looking for a theater-quality setup though, as I'm in love with my Klipsches and use them for movie stuff and loud music, I just want something with a quality build to hook up to my computer and TV for music at night and better TV sound.

It seems like you don't like horn speakers in general by the sound of it (which of course eliminates Klipsch from your diet from the get-go ), but I love horns because I'm 35% deaf and the horn tweeters are easier for me to hear with any sort of clarity. You either love em or ya hate em, no matter how well made they are. I'm intrigued by these Streems though, so curiosity is bringing my hand over to the credit card


----------



## devast8r3436

Yeah I don't care for the horned tweeters like you said they're ear bleeders lol. They do get a piercing pitch at higher volumes and I like a little smoother sound. Not at all saying Klipsch doesn't make a nice speaker they really do but for the money they want I'll go in a different direction. 99dB is really impressive though these are 88 for the rears and 90 for the towers and I'm running 150 watts through them as well. But again for the money they are incredible. I like them more and more everyday. I've been listening to music for 3 days straight now and I usually only really listened to music once a week or so lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spuddy

Wellll I hate to be a buzzkiller, but I just got a sweet deal on some RF-3s, and I've been waiting for some to use as surrounds for a while so I had to get em. I still plan on grabbing those Streems down the road, but I'll need to save up for a bit.. I'll keep you posted anyway


----------



## conchyjoe7

Deleted, as I do not want to get into any "personal" argument situations...


----------



## tonyvdb

I still believe there "white van" quality. But to each their own.
If someone is willing to ship me some for free I will personally do a test of them using REW and post the results but something tells me thats not going to happen.


----------



## devast8r3436

Well if white vans sound better then Polk and Infinity then why does everyone complain about them?


----------



## tonyvdb

I highly doupt they sound better then the Polks or Infinity's. Did you try any other speakers in your room at home or are the streams the only ones. Demoing speakers in a big box store is not a great way to audition speakers and thats probably why you think the streams sound so good is you have nothing to compare them to other than what you hear in the store.


----------



## devast8r3436

My neighbor has a set of Infinity with the same layout and a friend has Polk. Thus me wanting one or the other and sorry they agree the Streem kill them both. For those that haven't heard them stop putting in your two cents because look around anybody that has says only good things about them. I compared speakers for a year before I bought these so yes I compared them in many different layouts and these sound twice as good as the Polk and Infinity setups for under $5000.


----------



## jackfish

An $800 speaker system sounds twice as good as speaker systems that cost up to $5000? I guess everyone will be buying Streem speakers from now on. I know I will! :rubeyes:


----------



## devast8r3436

I'd say $5000 is when you really get to the better sounding speakers. Sorry for any confusion but yes they sound better than anything for less then that. I'll never buy another brand as long as they stay the way they are. Lower pricing better quality I mean why would you pay more for less.


----------



## tonyvdb

devast8r3436 said:


> I'd say $5000 is when you really get to the better sounding speakers. Sorry for any confusion but yes they sound better than anything for less then that.


I will just bite my tongue here and say no more.:scratch:


----------



## devast8r3436

I don't understand why people that haven't heard these yet think they have to degrade them. If you have no input when people ask for it then just don't say anything beyond beware or something to that effect. And Tony I'm not trying to be rude but there are some of us that really do research before buying something then people throw out well you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## tonyvdb

I think you need to look for some reviews of these speakers from Secrets, Home theater review or another reputable site. I have found no such reviews (Stream has been around for a few years). A good sign that these are good quality and a great buy, why have we not heard more about them.


----------



## devast8r3436

Well for one you didn't spell it right, it's Streem. Secondly I found reviews from 2004 just by googling them.


----------



## tonyvdb

devast8r3436 said:


> Secondly I found reviews from 2004 just by googling them.


I said reputable site, anybody can write a review and post it, Half of them are probably fakes and from people who dont have any idea what a good speaker sounds like. I want to see real world numbers and bench tests. 
But lets not get into this any farther, you believe you got a great deal and you like how they sound and in the end thats what really matters.


----------



## devast8r3436

I agree and isn't that basically what I said a few posts back. Anyway if you want a good set of speakers you can't go wrong with these even though some people think they are to good for a small manufacturer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb

Just be careful with statements that they compare to speakers that cost up to $5000. That is absolutely unfounded and will get you some unwanted comments. By making a statement like that your saying that you dont know much about speakers in general.


----------



## devast8r3436

Well statements basically calling everyone else ignorant just makes you look like an but hey like you said to each their own. I really don't see why if you haven't heard them why you have to put them down. If you want to test them see if someone in your area has a set you can listen to. Your right nobody is going to send you a set because like a online company we don't know you so that'd be an enormous risk not to mention more money as they are extremely heavy I'd hate to see the bill to send these anywhere. I'd guess $100 bare minimum.


----------



## drdoan

You will have a great time with those Klipsch's. I have them for surrounds, and like them. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## Spuddy

drdoan said:


> You will have a great time with those Klipsch's. I have them for surrounds, and like them. Have fun, Dennis


Thanks, I quite agree  I'm posting from my theater room as we speak haha, I can't seem to leave no matter how hard I try (I also can't seem to cause any distortion no matter how hard I try.. amazing! I haven't heard quality sound this loud... ever??)



And on topic, I still do intend to guinea pig myself with some Streem BP-200s when I have the extra cash, but for the moment I definitely have no regrets about spending a total of $1,060 for two RF-5 towers, 2 RF-3 towers, and a RC-3ii center channel :T


----------



## Mike P.

Enjoy your speakers! When you get the Streem BP-200's let us know what your impressions are.


----------



## buzzmyster

I too was curious about Streem Speakers when I stumbled on them by accident while researching possible speakers to match to my Denon receiver. I found this site in my search and took the time to read pretty much every post. There are a lot true statements made about the company, such as there are no professional reviews on the product (at least that I could find) and no side by side technical comparisons. Is that a reason to avoid them...I don't think so. It is a reason to be cautious, perhaps.

Here are a few things that aren't mentioned in the posts. Streem is a real brink and motar company that operates out of St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada (on the contact page there is a 1 800 number and their address). They have been in business for about 10 years best I can tell (will confirm on my visit). They also sell on eBay under the name Station Street. Something to note and maybe to dispell the "white van" comments, they have made over 5,179 eBay transactions (selling only their product and a few misc items such as cables and connectors) and have a 100 percent satifisfation rating. Also, they do not sell their products through traditional retail outlets so they eliminate the retail markup. Ever wonder how much CC or BB pays for Polk Audio, Boston Acoustics or Klipsch at wholesale prices? Me too!

I am no audio expert but I have a good ear and throughout my 57 years on the planet have owned Tannoy, B &W and JBL speakers all great if not somewhat over priced. So I will take a visit to their showroom and see what they have to offer and report back. Instincts tell me that I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## KptKrunch

Hey buzz - thanks for reviving a (very) old thread. Please do post your comments on them. I'm sure for the money they will sound OK.


----------



## tonydp

Hmmmmm


----------



## St66666

buzzmyster said:


> I too was curious about Streem Speakers when I stumbled on them by accident while researching possible speakers to match to my Denon receiver. I found this site in my search and took the time to read pretty much every post. There are a lot true statements made about the company, such as there are no professional reviews on the product (at least that I could find) and no side by side technical comparisons. Is that a reason to avoid them...I don't think so. It is a reason to be cautious, perhaps.
> 
> Here are a few things that aren't mentioned in the posts. Streem is a real brink and motar company that operates out of St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada (on the contact page there is a 1 800 number and their address). They have been in business for about 10 years best I can tell (will confirm on my visit). They also sell on eBay under the name Station Street. Something to note and maybe to dispell the "white van" comments, they have made over 5,179 eBay transactions (selling only their product and a few misc items such as cables and connectors) and have a 100 percent satifisfation rating. Also, they do not sell their products through traditional retail outlets so they eliminate the retail markup. Ever wonder how much CC or BB pays for Polk Audio, Boston Acoustics or Klipsch at wholesale prices? Me too!
> 
> I am no audio expert but I have a good ear and throughout my 57 years on the planet have owned Tannoy, B &W and JBL speakers all great if not somewhat over priced. So I will take a visit to their showroom and see what they have to offer and report back. Instincts tell me that I will be pleasantly surprised.


so, what was the result?


----------



## KptKrunch

Yeah Buzz - what's up. Did you find out they were like we all said?


----------



## rlc51

Ok, I have been using a full set of Fluance sx speakers with an added 2 small fluance small speakers to complete my 7.2. I have been up grading to Streems. I am NOt a pro but I did spend 25 years in the retail of sound and video systems. First off I have spoken to John at Streem. He did tell me that these speakers are made in China, but then again a lot of brand name speakers are made in china now. This does NOT scare me at all. the BOX and what's inside tells me a lot more about the quality then a name on the front. Having said all that I can tell everyone they blow the Fluance away. In fact I have seen a lot of speakers in my time. English speakers they are not, they are very American type speakers but that is NOT a bad thing, just an observance of the type of sound ( classical vs pop-rock) Of course for the Home theater application American is what you need. Your speakers need to produce BIG sound at times in a movie and not clip out. The closest thing in brand name I find the Streem to match up with is Cerwin Vega xls 28 ( 999 pair) That is NOT to say they are the same quality, I am just saying both sound quite similar. Now back to the deal in question. I bought the Streem 808 fronts through ebay and won the auction for $292 and at that price you just can't go wrong and you should dance a jig.
After receiving them and fully testing the 808's I did dance. I don't care that they are made in China or the moon
They just blow my old Fluance away in every way and I know I made a great deal.
So I bit the bullet and ordered 2 sets of Streem 490 bipolar ( $130 per pair form John) ( they now replace my back surround and my front height speakers from fluance.
WOW things are just getting better and better. Currently I still use my old Fluance fronts as side speakers but I do believe in a few months I will land another set of Streem 808's to swap out the last of the Fluance at the surround side positions. Yes the 7 Fluance speakers did me well for over 5 years but lets face it. spend more and you should get more. But I sure feel I have just uipgraded into the $2000-$2500 rage of 7 speakers setups for well under half the price. I am happy as can be.
If you have more money then feel free to just walk into a sound shop and buy what the sales guy tells you to buy of the brand name you have seen before. Look with your eyes, listen with your ears, weigh the facts for yourself and you just might save yourself a trip to a beach with palm trees and a weeks load of pina colada's.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Fluance offers insane value and I agree that an amazing number of Speakers are made in China and I too have no issues with purchasing a pair made there. So glad they are treating you well. The Reviews for the Speakers has been quite positive. Truly amazing considering the price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rlc51

Just to add to my post
I really believe the streem speaker are just a great bargain. I find no fault with the speakers, as for the price well to try to explain the low price on ebay and then again the reason that most people would suspect the speakers at this low a price. The People selling these speakers are no very sales minded. Email them and you might get a response after one of them gets home from their day job 3-4 days later. I asked them why they are not reviewed by CNET and the response was it cost too much!! They came off as a real " mom+pop" operation.
They just don't know how to market or don't care to market. They sell these Streem Speakers as automated as possible. This of course does not change the quality or value of the Streem speakers. Any kind of real world PRO review would double their sales and would help them hold the line price wise and the Streem speakers would sell for double the price easy. As for the 5 year warranty, now in the real world you should know that just sending them back to Streem for free repair or exchange will cost you shipping, you will have to see what best for you, pay the shipping or pay the local repair charge, something tells me they would equal out anyway. But rest assured these Streem speakers are really well made for the manufacturer and you need not worry at all.
I have read many call these " white van speakers" all this without seeing or hearing them. They judge the price and assume the worst and call themselves intelligent posters. Nobody said these are equal to $5000 speakers so stop this comparison. What I said in my first post was correct. A 7 speaker setup ( $700 ) in Fluance SX cost me $ 500 and that was a bargain because Fluance are hard to beat for the price. At current ebay pricing , my new 7 speaker Streem ( 2 front 808 + 4 x 490 bipolar surrounds + 1 - center ) subs I already had, are the KING OF VALUE deals. So what exactly do I think they should sell for in the real world of Future shop or Best Buy? OK, the Streem fs 808 front speakers should sell for $700-800 per pair easy. The Bipole 490 should sell for $300-350 per pair easy. The Center speaker should sell for $150 easy. I judge these as real world pricing not MSRP full ( fake ) list pricing. Anybody can invent high MSRP pricing. 
I hope this helps people understand these speakers, their quality and value and as long as they last at these bargain prices off ebay.


----------



## ChirstineTan

what is streem speakers?


----------



## jackfish

I wonder what affect price, both high and low, has on one's perception of how a speaker sounds?


----------



## rlc51

jackfish said:


> I wonder what affect price, both high and low, has on one's perception of how a speaker sounds?


Most of the time a higher price does mean a better sound and in reverse a lower price means cheap sound.
Having said all that, The hardest information to find is the true quality of any speaker.
We ALL know marketing demands that you establish your name brand so that customers are willing to PAY EXTRA. Then the other MOST important information is the TRUE VALUE. EX: speaker " A" sells for $500 and has a quality rating of 90% then Speaker "B" sells for $250 and has a quality rating of 87%. Now if we all has this kind of information we might chose speaker " B " but marketing will NEVER give us the true value as it is NEVER in their best interest.
Throw in the fact that most people will need to justify spending 3-4 times your amount and state they have the better system and that they have much higher standards then you and would never buy cheap stuff.
You know these people, the ones that when asked which they prefer a chevy or a ford they reply that they don't buy those cheap American cars , it's a Rolls for them every time ( just to make themselves look richer to you ). 
When it comes to speakers, A well informed customer will see through the bull**** and buy the right speaker for them.


----------



## theJman

ChirstineTan said:


> what is streem speakers?


Streem Speakers.


----------



## devast8r3436

I own the HT-500 set and they really are great speakers. I was looking into Polk TSi or Infinity Primus before buying these. The sound quality is just as good as either and a good deal cheaper. I have no complaints and have had them for going on 3 years now.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I would look at the Andrew Jones designed Pioneer like the SP-B222-LR or the SP-FS52

http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/POCEN/Home/Speakers/Home-Theater-Speakers/SP-BS22-LR
http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/POCEN/Home/Speakers/Home-Theater-Speakers/SP-FS52

or speakers from these guys which I've heard at a local store here in Ottawa

http://www.sinclairaudio.com


I looked at the Streem site and I did not like what was missing....ie lack of specs, dismissing lack of professional reviews, nothing substantial


----------



## tesseract

devast8r3436 said:


> I own the HT-500 set and they really are great speakers. I was looking into Polk TSi or Infinity Primus before buying these. The sound quality is just as good as either and a good deal cheaper. I have no complaints and have had them for going on 3 years now.


 Was your comparison done the same day, in the same room, on the same electronics?


----------



## tonyvdb

I honestly dont believe that the Stream speakers sound as good as the Polk TSi or Infinity Primus. There is a reason they are not expensive. Poor crossover design, driver construction and thin walled cabinets are all part of the stream speaker lineup.


----------

